# Floor or ceiling for dust collection



## grubb (Oct 17, 2010)

I just upgraded my dust collector to a bigger 2hp. I am going to run new hose or pipes. I would rather run it along the ceiling so I dont have to trip over it on the floor. Before I do all this I was just looking for some tips or suggestions. Is there an advantage to one way or the other. Will I lose suction going up a wall to the ceiling? How have you guys done yours? I want to get the most of my machine so any advise helps. I am new to woodworking and have very little experience.

Thanx for all your help,
Jeremy


----------



## AbeLow (Nov 14, 2007)

Put the ductwork on the ceiling. That way you won't need stitches from falling and cracking open your head on the edge of you equipment. 
Yes, the longer runs cost some suction. Use gradual sweeps on the angles.


----------



## ABrown (Jun 6, 2010)

I would run it along the ceiling for safety's sake. If you don't mind it taking up some wall space you could run it around your shop on the wall.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I run mine on the ceiling, works great, have drops and blast gates at almost every piece of equipt. I also have a couple of remote controls around the shop, so I can start and shut down the vac without having to walk to it each time.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

When I built my current shop one absolute was that I was not going to be walking on concrete any more. My legs are just too old for that. The crawl space / wood floor that resulted gave me the opportunity to run all my dust collection *under* the floor. I wouldn't have it any other way. I have one main that runs down the center of the shop (8" PVC) with 6" secondaries and 4" tails to the machines (except the planer, 6") I've incorporated a downdraft sanding area on my built in bench as well. Photos at my home page. I don't know if this is an option for you but if it is it's worth the effort.

Paul M


----------



## woodgu (Oct 21, 2010)

I run my on the ceiling. I have never had any issues. I like he 'down below' approach by shipwright; however, with a concrete floor in the basement, that was not an option for me, but that would put it somewhat outasight-outamind.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

There are lots of threads here on LJ on this subject.

Some tips: use 4" S&D PVC pipe. It would be great to use a 5" main line, but it's hard to get the 5" in PVC. You can use metal snap lock pipe. Only 45 degree elbows and Y connectors, no 90 degree or T connectors. You run a main line down the middle, and branch off with the Ys. Use 45s and short straight sections to go up and down Put blast gates at each of your tools. You can use short sections of flex tube if you need it.

Upgrade your filter to .5 micron. Wynn Engineering is a good source. Look on LJ for threads on a "Thein" baffle.
A remote control is great. Pay attention to power; the DC sucks power as well as air and if you put it on the same circuit as your larger power tools, you may have a problem.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I ran mine *under the floor *as well. It is excellent!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice shop Randy. Unfortunately, like mine it's hard to see the DC attachments.

Paul M


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Paul!

I took the photos before we put in the runs and connections this summer. New photos as soon as we get the yard cleaned up and ready for winter…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've done both under the floor and on the wall plus my units are out side to make it quieter and easier to empty.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I ran mine midway up the wall around the perimeter and put a shelf on top of the main lines. It seems to take less pipe yet serves all my machines with short hook ups.

From new shop


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Mine is presently in the construction phase, and I am going along the wall at approximately 30" from the floor, AND along the ceiling (for the overhead DC port of the blade guard, and for my workbench DC pickup. I also have one run that is running across the floor to pick up from the table saw…(not completed yet).

The following drops will be configured.
From overhead.
#1. Table Saw blade guard.
#2. Workbench drop for things like sanders etc…
#3. Router wing fence.

From the wall run.
#1. Table Saw bottom end both the belly pan, and the blade shroud.
#2. Jointer / Planer drop. This is more or less future expansion provision. I REALLY want one of those Grizzly 12" combo machines to replace my benchtop cheapies…
#3. Band Saw
#4. Drill Press
#5. Lathe
#6. Floor sweep.

This design was done to reduce to the furthest extent possible flex hose, or bends in the line. I should be posting up a finished project post on this soon…


----------

